# lorelei's picture thread



## lorelei (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi everybody,
Meet my wards 

First shot - _Brachypelma albopilosum_, female





















_Brachypelma boehmei_, also female











_Brachypelma emilia_, young male






_Ceratogyrus meridionalis_, adult male






Young _Cyriocosmus sellatus_











_Cyriocosmus leetzi_, adult female











To be continued..


----------



## crawltech (Nov 11, 2010)

Awsome pics!....and im sure awsome camera as well....keep'em comin!


----------



## lorelei (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks. It's just Fuji S6500 and converter Raynox DCR-250, nothing really special. 

_Stromatopelma calceatum_, female






_Grammostola pulchra_, female











_Nhandu chromatus_, young female


----------



## crawltech (Nov 11, 2010)

Hmm, Very nice!....love the S. cal on the back drop!


----------



## BlackCat (Nov 12, 2010)

Love the macros, awesome


----------



## lorelei (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you 

_Holothele incei_






_Hysterocrates gigas_, female











And a group of 6 smaller H. gigas. They have been together since 01.03.2010, they're in form, all of them still alive.

On the left: 11.04.2010, on the right: 01.03.2010. There's a little difference;]






22.06.2010:






And today, when I was cleaning the enclosure.


----------



## lorelei (Nov 16, 2010)

_Avicularia versicolor_, young female

In the past:






Now:
















_Poecilotheria ornata_, young female







_Cyriocosmus perezmilesi_, adult male


----------



## lorelei (Nov 16, 2010)

And _Haplopelma albostriatum_, female


----------

